# A cool blues collaboration



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I did this co-write with Myles Goodwyn recently for his soon-to-be-released record Friends of the Blues 2. It's called Fish Tank Blues and turned out really well. Myles and I collaborated to bring the song together and then this video was done for it. On the record I used my '59 Silvertone 1421 that I bought from @Chitmo earlier this spring and my standard #365daysofguitar amp and pedal rig (Xotic EP Booster, JRockett Dude V1, Catalinbread Belle Epoch, Strymon Flint, amp was a Vox MV50 Clean running direct). 

Enjoy and feel free to share if you dig it! Cheers GC

Will.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Cool. Nice work


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice work! And collab-ing with a Canadian rock legend.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I dig! Congrats.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice , fun tune Will !


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice touch on that slide.

And yeah, working with Myles?

Effing A bud.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

W.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Spectacular slide work and tone Will.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

total thumbs up


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Awesome, I’m a fan of both of you.


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

Really enjoyed it!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Love that style of playing. Could never get my fingers to do it. Great job.


----------

